# Reckhorn B2 setup



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

I am adding reckhorn B2 to my DSP1124, should I add it before or after the DSP1124? This is mainly only for the HPF.. I don't think I would use the boost functions as the DSP1124 already does that.

I plan to use a pro amp after DSP1124, will the reckhorn help with the level conversions?

Also how do you setup the high pass filter, do you have to use a soundcard and REW and test where the knob is at?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

PoorSignal said:


> I am adding reckhorn B2 to my DSP1124, should I add it before or after the DSP1124?


Can't think why it would matter either way.




> I plan to use a pro amp after DSP1124, will the reckhorn help with the level conversions?


No. However, you might not need any level conversion, depending on the sensitivity of your amp. Try disconnecting your speakers (including your subs) and running your receiver’ volume control up a bit higher than you normally expect to use it. If you can get the amp’s clip indicators to light up, you should be fine.




> Also how do you setup the high pass filter, do you have to use a soundcard and REW and test where the knob is at?


No, you don’t have to. Running through would verify the accuracy of the front-panel setting, especially if you sit higher than 10 Hz.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

